# Show us your froglet grow outs



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So...we have 40 plus tanks. As you can imagine, at times we have an enormous amount of tadpoles and froglets. In the past, I have use the 190oz clear snap on lid clear containers as froglet grow outs. Honestly though, it becomes quite a hassle haveing 20+ of these sitting around to feed individually. On smal scale, I have experimented with large ziplock brand totes with success. But I am interested in seeing what other people are using/doing for raising up froglets. Mostly interested in larger scale and out of the box think. However...if you are larger scale, and you raise all your froglets in 10 gallon horizontal planted tanks, im interested to hear it. Also, please mention what substrates your using. Currently in the 190oz's I just use spagnum moss, and the springtails just seem to disappear down there no matter how many I throw in.

Chris


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have never dreamed of using 190 oz containers for raising froglets, they are not froglet friendly, although they are good for showing of groups of froglet/frogs for sale at shows. 

Regular 10 gallons are my favorite at 5 or 6 froglets and you can see clearly what they are up to and some room to grow. However for sterilizing/cleaning I find larger sterilite type bins (there is a good 3 pack at Costco that have pretty clear viewing) to be quite satisfactory. Although in this market I am certainly not raising a ton o frogs!


----------



## SwampMan (Jun 26, 2015)

I was under the impression that the large deli containers were used to keep the froglets from expending too much energy to find food. Is that not the case?

These guys spent the first few weeks or so in a large deli container then got moved to a 10g. That tank has the routine egg crate, ABG, sphagnum, and topped off with leaf litter. I'm using it as a 'second stage' grow out.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

While it's probably considered conventional, I use 6.5qt vented sweaterboxes for younger froglets under 3 months, or vented 10g horizontals for juveniles/subadults. Note the term "vented". Because the offspring may be inhabiting the viv for an extended period (especially now, when darts are so hard to find buyers for), I use the same type of drainage layer and substrate that I do with my adults. I like a 1-2" layer of Hydroton or Airstone, separated by a divider screen from a 1" layer of substrate (ABG or similar), and an inch or so of leaves. Because appearance is less of an issue than with a permanent viv, I prefer faster-growing tropicals for temporary housing (pothos, maranta, some philos).
If you are having trouble keeping the microfauna at surface level, create a feeding spot for them where you regularly add Bug Burger etc. to ensure that they are circulating into striking distance.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I used to use the 190oz containers -




I've since changed over to using Ziploc Weathertight containers, set up in the same fashion as above.


----------



## Harts (May 6, 2014)

Since I'm a fairly new beginner to frogs, I tried several containers but fruit flys kept escaping and I didn't like viewing the froglets thru milky plastic. I found an all glass 2 1/2 gallon tank @ pet smart that has a glass lid. To FF proof the cut outs for air hoses I used painters tape along to top edge and filled the back side with 100% silicone. Added long fiber damp sphagnum moss on the bottom, added some plant cutting and leaf litter. There's no vents but I open the lid twice a day. There's a clear view of the frogs and they can find food easily. Works great and I'm happy to be able to see them with no FF escapees.?


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

Same as Harts i used 2.5 gallons in the past but i now lean to raising them in 5.5 gallons as its more spacious. Plus its cheaper too lol!


----------



## Harts (May 6, 2014)

I have a 10 gal that I can use after my R. Southern Variabilis get another month old. ? Just got my trio of R. Amazonica Iquitos in yesterday and they look great. Their final tanks will be a 20 g tall vertical and 29 g tank. Tanks are seeded and planted now. So far I just have the two species of thumbnails and really enjoy them.


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a 10 gallon as well with about 1/3 of the front as a shallow pond. Once they grow out for about a month I then move them to some big "Rubbermaid" containers for another month before sale. 

There's usually about 7-10 frogs at a time in the grow out before being moved


----------

